# Yellow Labs Scared



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

My tank now is filled with only Yellow Labs, a few hybrids, and a Kenyi. The labs use to be my batch of fry, now they are grown up. Everytime I go and feed them or come up to the tank the whole herd of fishes would suddenly swim to the back of the tank and hide. I took out all of the decorations so they wouldn't have anywhere to hide. The labs have started mating and I have stripped a few. They are "brothers and sisters". I don't know what is causing this.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

They feel more secure with rocs/decorations so I would put those back. Do you feed at the same time everyday? My juvies were nervous at first but once I started dropping a couple pellets everytime I went to the tank, they came around. Now they beg everytime I'm near the tank. The only time they get skittish I with a large water change or when I move around décor.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

definately need to put back decor so they have somewhere to hide if they want. by removing their hiding spots u are making it more stressfull for them


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

But they were doing this before I took the decorations out. I did this so they would feel like there is nothing to be scared of.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How large is the tank and how many fish do you have in there? +1 on putting the decor back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd replace the decor as well as removing the hybrids and kenyi.


----------



## cook (Jul 22, 2013)

kenyi's are too aggressive for them from what i've gathered research wise. correct me if im wrong, but yellow labs mix best with Acei right? i read red zebra's are fine too


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i've kept them with demasoni(as do a lot of people) and had no issues


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

I'd pull the Kenyi out of there. They belong in a very large tank with their crazy aggressiion.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

I keep electric yellow cichlids in 3 tanks. yes they spook easy but they usually come back out fairly quickly.do not underestimate them. they can be very aggressive. my electric yellow colonies either control every tank they are in or near the top of the Hierarchy.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I have an 80 gallon with a colony of 18 yellow labs. Species tanks are underestimated. They do spook easily. If I make a fast movement they all dart and hide in the rocks and looks like there is not a single fish in the tank. They do come right back out though. You might think I am crazy, but they hide quicker and more frequently if there is a stranger in near the tank. If myself or my mom (the only people that feed them) are in front of the tank, they rarely hide.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well everything has been fine till about a month ago so. IDK. I've cared for them since they were born.


----------

